# Do you guys get nervous when you talk to people in school?



## sin0fchaos (Nov 1, 2010)

I do... 
I start swallowing like crazy. And it's so hard to get my mind to stop focusing on it.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

YES.
I get nervous and I'm always so awkward. Every person who's come to talk to me has never come back..


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, definitely.. especially if I don't know the person well. I'm always worried that there's something visably wrong with my appearance and that's all I think about during the whole interaction.


----------



## Kita (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm never the one to start the conversation, and I find it weird for other people to. It's freaky, but yeah. I never know what to say, so usually I'm silent and I look at something hard and try to look as if I'm thinking of something relevant to the conversation. But really I'm just screaming, "LEAVE! LEAVE! LEAVE!". And then they do, and I don't see them again.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

No, I don't get nervous talking to anyone anymore actually...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Considering this is an SA forum, I expect 99% of people here get nervous talking to people at school, because being nervous talking to people is pretty much what SA is.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah. I feel like they will think I'm horrible or something. I assume they will dislike me, hate me, can't stand me, think I'm stupid, unimportant, worthless. I severely lack the confidence I need. I will talk to people and force myself to be social, but grrrr it's always impossibly hard.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

yes, definitely. I try really hard to seem normal and keep up a conversation but I can't and panic and find a way out of the situation.


----------



## Charlaine (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes. Usually can't think of literally anything to say. Like my brain just shut off.


----------



## eagle17 (Jan 14, 2011)

I find it harder to talk to other teenagers rather than adults. I feel more like an adult inside.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes. Even if I feel nothing toward the person, and know that they're the kind of person I wouldn't fear, I still start freaking out that they're actually talking to me and it just makes everything awkward.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been trying to break this habit lately, but that nervousness became coldness as I went on.

When someone approaches me I entertain them as much as my one to three word responses can, but appear uninterested and avoid eye contact to avoid the pain of genuinely trying to make the conversation interesting for them but failing. It's a "I know I can't do what you're asking me to do here, so just leave me alone. Talking to me just makes _you_ feel rejected, so I wish you would stop. Sorry," type response.


----------



## XxBittersweetPreludexX (Mar 5, 2011)

Definitely. I don't know anyone at my school, and most days I have nothing to say anyway. I just try to keep my head down, not make eye contact, and pray no one tries to start up a conversation with me. And when people DO try to talk to me, it catches me completely off guard and my mind goes blank; I can't think of anything to say. I'm always so nervous and awkward, and I'm pretty sure people think I'm incredibly boring (not to mention a bit stupid). >_< But I get even _more_ nervous talking to teachers and other authority figures at school since I crave the approval of adults more than that of people my own age, and I'm always more afraid of coming off as an idiot in front of them.


----------



## BoysDontCry (Feb 9, 2011)

I stutter and speak as loud as a mouse, not to mention mumble
It ****ing sucks


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes that's why I'm homeschooled. But I would rather be nervous and go to school because my SA is just getting worse.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Charlaine said:


> Yes. Usually can't think of literally anything to say. Like my brain just shut off.


This.

I get very nervous talking to anyone, at school or otherwise and I always have.


----------



## Present (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't get as nervous as I used to get
Now I can easily talk to people in class etc...
The problem is talking/approaching some girls the ones that I don't know of course.
Another thing that's a serious pain in the *** is keeping the convo going ~ If i met you for the first time I can easily have a good thing going, but the next day I probably won't have as much and that's where it all goes down hill.. Kinda like ''This is the real me'' Negative Attitude


----------



## bobbie010 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, I've gone to school a few days without saying anything. When someone tries talking to me my voice sometimes dies out, then I walk away.. ahh


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to when i was a teenager, I wouldnt talk to anyone unless I had to. I've changed a lot over the years.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

I get nervous and it shows in my body language, which translates into more nervousness.... I've gotten better at controlling it though, but I'm not at the stage where I'm comfortable yet.... still have a lot to go before I'm comfortable.


----------

